# Ice Rescue Cases In Michigan



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Here is a great vid of an H-60 out of Kodiak doing an ice rescue....looks like last year?? Note the first person coming up is very hypothermic, his gumby suit is covered with ice and has to be pulled out of the basket inside the helo. The Flt Mech also has a hard time with the 2nd person coming up in the basket. He is struggling to get the basket inside the doorway. I think I heard him say the floor in the helo has ice on it from the 1st person. The pilot helps him get the basket inside the helo by bumping his hoist switch on the collective. You hear the mech say "bump" a few times to the pilot.


----------

